# Cheaper option to VHI's Parents and kids option plan?



## Bookworm (4 Jan 2013)

We are a family of 2 adults, 2 children (7 and 4), I got our renewal for VHI parents and kids option for €3200 this year and we just can't afford it. 

I am baffled by all the choices when I looked at hia website. I would ideally like some (most basic) cover for the Hermitage as we live nearby, but obviously if it's not realistic to get that for under €2,000, that's fair enough. Someone suggested dropping the kids to a lower plan, can you do this? I don't need Maternity benefits or day-to-day expenses.


----------



## Palerider (4 Jan 2013)

www.hia.ie is your first stop, excellent comparison site, maternity cover cannot be dropped, day to day expenses are discretionary, I've just moved to One Plan 250, take a look at it just ensure it works for your family.


----------



## snowyb (4 Jan 2013)

Hi Bookworm, 

What is your renewal date?

Also, the plan your on at present has no hospital excess, do you want alternative options with or without a hospital excess.  Plans with an excess are usually cheaper.

Kids can be on different plans, at any level, to their parents.

Snowyb


----------



## Bookworm (8 Jan 2013)

My renewal is 22/1/2103. 
I can cope with some excess, but not too much. 
I did look at the hia website, but there's just so much information...


----------



## tallpaul (9 Jan 2013)

Bookworm said:


> My renewal is 22/1/2103.
> I can cope with some excess, but not too much.
> I did look at the hia website, but there's just so much information...


 
€3,200 is ridiculous. Ring the HIA. They are extremely helpful and will point you in the right direction and help you narrow your options. 

I know for a fact that Laya are running an offer at present that covers children at €200 each on a number of their plans. Have a look at their website (particularly use the site map link at the bottom of the homepage as I found this  that allows you to drill into the plans features easier).


----------



## snowyb (9 Jan 2013)

Bookworm said:


> My renewal is 22/1/2103.
> I can cope with some excess, but not too much.
> I did look at the hia website, but there's just so much information...



Here are a few cheaper alternatives, as near to 2000 as possible, with low or no hospital excess, including upto hi-tech cover with all 4 providers:

VHI Alternative Plans
Adult Options:   PMI 15 11  Price 875pa (100 excess)
                      PMI 19 11  Price 977pa (75 excess)
                      PMI 30 12  Price 1104pa (no excess) 
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?265&266&314/

Child Options:  One Plan Choice  Price 233pa (125 excess)
                     Parents & Kids Excess Price 243 (75 excess)
                     Parents & Kids Plan  Price 258 (no excess)
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?290102&101/


Glohealth
Better Plan  Adult Price 795pa   Child Price 195pa (100 excess)
Best Plan    Adult Price 990pa   Child Price  220pa (no excess)

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?298&299/

Laya Healthcare
Adult Options:  Healthwise Plus No Excess  Price 885pa (no excess)
                     Total Health Choice           Price 874pa (100 excess)

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?277&323/

Child Options:  Half Price Kids Offer
Health Smart   Child Price 130pa (125 excess - limited outpatient)
Health Smart Family  Child Price 200pa  (125 excess - good outpatient)

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?294&295/
Note: A 3% charge applies if you pay in installments with Laya.


Aviva Health
Adult Options:  Level 2 Health Excess   Adult Price 899pa (125 excess)
                     Health Plan 05             Adult Price 952pa (75 excess)

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?249&307/

Child Options:
Level 2 Family Health   Child Price 214pa  (75 excess)

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?248/


Hope this helps with your decision making.
Snowyb


----------



## WizardDr (10 Jan 2013)

@snowyb - gosh thats a very useful summary you did.

I did hear George Hook before Christmas interviewing this guy that @snowy reminded me of. He was top class.

What took me totally aback was that he said people needed to ask their provider - particularly the VHI - a question on 'equivalence of existing policy' at a lower cost.

The implication is stark. Virtually the same cover is available from the same provider at a LOWER cost.

It appears that if you do NOT have this conversation with the VHI within FOURTEEN days of the renewal date (or before) they WILL NOT alter the policy after that date.

The VHI have taken what appears to be an interesting ethical position. They of course do not tell any lies, but they will not direct you to lower cost unless you specifically ask them.  

So if you simply renew without a conversation with them you will pay and they will accept, even though they know you could easily lower your cost without much of a compromise on policy. Its a beautifully executed strategy. Because there may be slight variations, but when you see 100s of policies, the eyes fog up and you stick with what you have.

Doing that on a €3,200 premium will cost you €1,000.

Our contributor @snowyb - well done.


----------



## Bookworm (10 Jan 2013)

Oh I just  in and am so glad I did. Snowyb, that is amazing! I have  trawling through the hia website, getting steadily  confused. You are brilliant, I will go off with a much easier set of choices now. Thank you so much.


----------



## Bolter (3 Feb 2013)

Am also interested in thes comparators
Find hia website a bit complicated! We have four kids under 10 and are with vhi. I'm not interested in big cover for outpatient stuff but would like some cover for mater private. Am on company plan but can't get same cover on this.
Does laya allow one adult and four kids only to avail of the offer for half price child places? 
Also does adult have to take the health smart for kids to take up healthsmart?
laya not available by telephone today Sunday.
Thanks


----------



## snowyb (3 Feb 2013)

Hi aaa,

To answer your questions:
Yes, one adult and four kids can be with Laya Healthcare, the adult does not have to be on the Health Smart plan. The adult can be on any other plan with Laya and the four kids can avail of the half price child places on either of the 2 Health Smart plans.

Adult Options: Here are a couple of suggestions;
Essential Connect Saver   798pa (limited outpatient cover + cardiac cover with Mater Private)

Total Health Choice   874pa (good outpatient cover + good cover with Mater Private)

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?88&327&323/

Kids Options
Health Smart     130per child (limited outpatient cover)

Health Smart Family  200per child (good outpatient cover)

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?294&295/

What is your renewal date?

Snowyb


----------



## Bolter (11 Feb 2013)

Hi just getting to this now! Our renewal date is 15th feb. I am thinking of going with essential connect for the adults and health smart 130 x3 kids and health smart family for one of our children who has a mild long term condition.
Just want to thank you snowy b for your help. It's so difficult to wade through all the plans!


----------



## snowyb (11 Feb 2013)

Just to clarify, the adult plan is called 'Essential Connect Saver'  -  there is another plan called 'Essential Connect' which is a dearer plan.  Just making sure you have the correct name to avoid any hiccups.  

Snowyb


----------



## Bolter (14 Feb 2013)

switched to laya today thanks snowyb


----------

